# centennial group 31 1100 cca



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

this is what a real centennial group 31 1100 CCA looks like 1100 CCA don't ever come in black case and they don't have a handle in the center of battery becarefull don't buy bootleg


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 683962
> this is what a real centennial group 31 1100 CCA looks like 1100 CCA don't ever come in black case and they don't have a handle in the center of battery becarefull don't buy bootleg


Lmao.....i was gonna say something,but i figured someone else eventually would.... :h5:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Lol you must have seen same post I did


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AzsMostHated said:


> Lol you must have seen same post I did


Theres a couple posts floatn around.....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How are these batts. I have a homie who has a meter that reads the cca and they don't read the full 1100. And he spent a lot of $ on these cuz he's got 16 of them. I don't remember though if the handle description matches ur pic. I will keep you posted.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Everyone out here uses these for the most part Az so cal


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes AzsMOSTHATED is correct. The new centennials have the handles on the sides, and only come in grey color. I deal striaght with a distrubutor. They use to come in black and were only 1000 cca's but have been discontinued. The black ones with the handle in the middle must be BLIMS, which are rebuilt, refurbished batteries and won't last no longer then a year.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

maybe theyre mixed up with continental that has the black 1100 and a similar name


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

No trust me there under hydraulic thread it says clear as day centennial


----------



## creolered (Jul 4, 2014)

Haha, had I not read this post i wud hav hauled ass down to Fontana for that price. Preciate the headz up on the battery knock-offs, or knock-ups. Whichever one may prefer!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

True that, we had a customer here in L.V bring in some he got..Lucky if they were 950 CCA , dude was hot. Had Battery systems rep here and looked at them..started to laugh..Someone has made a fake label and ink stamped them 1100CCA ..Some folks are just dirty as fuck...
Centenial does have a black case for light commercial and are 850 CCA ...But was not the same the customer showed us..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Shady dudes


----------



## sergiosheavyhitters (May 13, 2014)

Were can I get this batts in texas


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

sergiosheavyhitters said:


> Were can I get this batts in texas


best of luck that ive never seen these in texas or as t least near me


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

So are these basically the BEST batts to buy right now?


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

sergiosheavyhitters said:


> Were can I get this batts in texas


best of luck that ive never seen these in texas or as t least near me


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Google battery system in texas every state has one there the distributor


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Digging up a little old thread for validation...I found these http://www.batteriesinaflash.com/se...i-group-31post-12v-commercial-battery-1100cca and a few other sites selling black Centennial group 31s at 1100cca but they are black. Clearly not gray as stated above. Has this changed or these fakes? Just trying to learn as I will be in the market for batteries soon!

I also found these at a local retailer to me. They are $116 each and they are willing to give me discount when I buy six. They also have a 18 month full replacement warranty. They are only 950 CCA however. They will be going into an 85 Cutlass, 2 pumped with #9 gears both front and back. Not looking to hop, just lock up quick. How will these work and does anyone use these?

https://www.batteriesplus.com/productdetails/sli31pa


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Digging up a little old thread for validation...I found these http://www.batteriesinaflash.com/se...i-group-31post-12v-commercial-battery-1100cca and a few other sites selling black Centennial group 31s at 1100cca but they are black. Clearly not gray as stated above. Has this changed or these fakes? Just trying to learn as I will be in the market for batteries soon!
> 
> I also found these at a local retailer to me. They are $116 each and they are willing to give me discount when I buy six. They also have a 18 month full replacement warranty. They are only 950 CCA however. They will be going into an 85 Cutlass, 2 pumped with #9 gears both front and back. Not looking to hop, just lock up quick. How will these work and does anyone use these?
> 
> https://www.batteriesplus.com/productdetails/sli31pa





Rick Dizzle said:


> Anyone know for sure?


Those will work fine. Hell i might pick some up web site says 99$ plus 10 % off if you order online.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Werd....yeah they went down in price from $116 it looks like...legit! If you get them let us know how you like them....as I won't be swooping up mine til February. Thx.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Werd....yeah they went down in price from $116 it looks like...legit! If you get them let us know how you like them....as I won't be swooping up mine til February. Thx.


Will do


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Werd....yeah they went down in price from $116 it looks like...legit! If you get them let us know how you like them....as I won't be swooping up mine til February. Thx.


picked up a set of 4 385$ out the door.fyi the link you posted is for sae terminals not the screw type terminals. When i went to pick them up i had to have them swaped out for the screw type ones.there a different part number.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh man...sorry about that bro...can u post the correct part # ? Looking forward to hearing feedback on these.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Oh man...sorry about that bro...can u post the correct part # ? Looking forward to hearing feedback on these.


All good i just didnt catch it when i orderd. The correct pn is sli31sa .


----------

